# Navionics Hotspots Premium



## rfwood (Jan 8, 2004)

Have Lowrance Explorist C, will not show bottom contour for lakes.
Does anyone have any idea why this might be ocurring?

Thanks,

dick


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Do you have the chip locked in? Also, hit the menu key once, scroll down to (I believe) map data or map data source, and select the area you want. It'll say something like Lowrance to begin with, then you hit the down arrow and select one of the abbreviated map choices. Then exit and your chosen area lakes will show up. I do not have my with me right now so am going on memory.


----------



## rfwood (Jan 8, 2004)

Black Rhino,
Stupid me, I had the wrong map tried to get Houghton Lake with the
NMI map, should have been the SMI map.
Thanks for your help.

dick


----------

